# It's Time



## ABCs (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I have been lurking around here and posting for quite some time and was a bit shy to start my journal, but here goes nothing. First alittle history about myself. I have always been battling a slight overweight problem. I've never been TERRIBLY obese but always just a bit chunky and trying to fight it. Then back when I was 17 and 200lbs I decided to do something about it. Ran every day, worked out, took supplements, but was practically starving myself as I didn't know any better. I got really skinny, at one point too skinny and was having problem gaining muscle.... well now I know it's because I was starving my body of the fuel it needed to build that muscle. Regardless, I was thin, working out, looking good and feeling good. Then, I go through some tough mental times. Loss of a cousin (22 years old), friend troubles, some addictions (extremely bad ones if you catch my drift) and after that... it all went down hill. I started eating to fill the gaps of addiction. I was smoking a half a pack of cigarettes a day and I peaked at 250 lbs at the age of 21 and the height of 5'11". I hated myself.

Well, an angel must have come visit me because one morning I woke up and was completely changed. I had that "eye of the tiger" if you will, that I remember so fantely. I went to GNC that morning, got sups, did my reasearch and found this amazing place, and COMPLETELY changed my diet from using food as an aditiction to eating food for health, nutirition and fuel for my workouts. Now I workout 6 - 7 days a week, mostly cardio but always keep the weight training in until my body gets re-acquainted with it. My workouts are long, strong and hard and my diet is the most amazing and healthy it's ever been. 5 small meals a day,  lots of variety, NO sugar, no caffeine and most importantly, I quit smoking after 9 years (yup I started when I was 13). I've only been on this schedule for 2 weeks now and already I feel healthy, lost weight, and am ALREADY getting the comments "did you lose weight?" Hahaha. I have never felt so healthy in my life even if I am still a bit overweight. 

Anyway, I am currently using Muscletech's Hydroxycut Extreme and Nanox9 NO2 suppliments. I have taken my fair share of energy pills and the HCE is pretty impressive. As for the Nanox9, it is my first NO2 sup, so I have nothing to compare it to but I can definitely see the effects it is having on me and my workouts. Regardless, I give VERY little credit to supplements as I feel it is ME busting my ass and doing to the work to get to where I want to be, not some pills I take. They are the motivation and support. 

And BTW, I don't use the scale... I use my mirror as a scale. I've always done this and even though it is mental, the scale just discourages me. It's when I physically see results in the mirror that keeps me going and wanting more and more. So asking me how much I weigh is a shot in the dark. But I would say right now I am around 220 lbs 5'11. My goal: 160 lbs lean, then start bulking for muscle mass. I know I could do it as I am a very mentally tough person. Once I set my mind to it, there is no other path than success. 

Now I turn it over to you fine guys and gals. Comments, suggestions, or just plain moral support.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll be along for the ride, AWESOME job on the Mental change, that will carry you far on the physical change!!! Wishing you nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Beings this is your journal why dont you post your workout you intend to do here? I will definitly suggest working with weights atleast 3 days a week. I have often heard the saying if you are a large pear you cant reshape that pear with running and cardio, but weigh training reshapes that pear and molds the body. You say you want to lose weight for now, but dont forget to include weights in it.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My workout looks like this:

First hour of walking and running on a treadmill wrapped like a pre-packaged butterball turkey. Last 30 minutes to 1 hour are various weight training with LIGHT weight and high reps. I haven't really established a weight training schedule yet so much as my cardio workout. I doing it more now to get me through that inital shock to my muscles then ask you guys for advice for a nice strucutured light weight training schedule. 

Meal Consumption is like this:

Wake up and eat my first meal. Varies from 3 Eggwhites with bread and some nuts to Cereal and a bannana. 

Then I work out, get done and drink my Whey protien and eat my second meal.

 Usually Grilled chicken with a veggie side or lean pork chop.

Eat my third "meal" more like snack, which is usually a handful of cashews (I love 'em). 

Eat my fourth meal which is usually like my second.

Then eat my last which is usually like my third.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

How far along are you with weights. I like a rep scheme of around 3-6. However if you are kinda starting I would shoot for some more volume around 8-12. However I dont think theres a reason to go over 12 reps unless its simply every once in a while. You could scheledule something simple like:

Day1-Push
Day2-Legs
Day3-Pull

This is a 3 day a week routine. Keeping with changing reps and sets about every other week to keeo your body guessing. If your diet is right and your protein is high you will add muscle while cutting fat.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 13, 2007)

Now how often do you suggest I do cardio? In about 1 hour blocks of running/jogging/walking along with that weight training schedule.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 13, 2007)

Where the mind goes the body will follow! Finding message boards is what helped me to KEEP motivated, because being interested in so many things I found that I had a hard time being consistent for months and months without a hiccup if there were not people interested in the same things that I could talk with; just being around fitnessy-stuff like on a message board helps to keep me going.

If you had time all over the place I'd do 45-60 minutes of light cardio every day, separate from weight training itself. To me this would be some bike riding or brisk walking, something to get the body going but not what we'd call traditional cardio. Opinions will differ so those are just my thoughts.

160 is very light for someone 5'11" so I wouldn't be surprised, and I'd actually hope that you'd shift goals before you reached such a low bodyweight. I'd like to think that you could be a very solid 200-ish without having to start from near endurance runner like levels, but time will tell!

Good luck


----------



## ABCs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Mudge, thanks for the reply. I am just throwing a number out as of right now. As I said, I use the mirror as my scale so when I am happy with my results as i go along, then I will tweak my diet and workout as needed. 

Is it OK to do cardio 7 days a week or should I give my body a day of rest before going back at it?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Depends are you talking about 7 days of low impact and low intensity cardio or what? Because it would be ok imo.

I would say get a weight program together and then you are doing something very positive!


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW good advice Mudge gave ya there.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I only have dumbells to work with right now as far as weight training goes so I have been doing all the workouts I know usually sticking to back and bi's one day, chest and tris another, odds and ends the next, rince and repeat. 

Could you also help me tweak my diet a bit. I am eating extrmely healthy but if you could maybe give me an outline of what would be the most efficient diet for my size and goals, that would be awesome.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok guys, I really need help tweaking my diet and workout to lose the most weight the quickest. I am willing to make sacrifices and work hard because I gots about 4 months to lose some serious weight. Anyone want to tacle this for me?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, let me give some more info so SOMONE could please help me better. Here is what my diet looks like. I think I am eating way too little, but I stay full. Mind you, I work the weirdest schedule due to the career I chose so meal times are altered to the time I wake up.

Meal 1: 4 Egg Whites, 1 Slice of this crazy multi-grain all natural bread my Dad gets, 1 Glass of Organic Milk

Meal 2: Chicken Breast, 2 servings of Salad with no dressing (I don't eat it anyway) or any other vegetable I have at my disposal

*Workout*

Meal 3: It will usually be a Protein Shake or a Protein Shake and some nuts

Meal 4: Chicken Breast, 2 servings of Salad with no dressing (I don't eat it anyway) or any other vegetable I have at my disposal

Meal 5: 3 Egg Whites, 1 Full Egg and some Veggies

I need to cut as quick as possible without killing myself.  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2007)

lol its good to hear your goals as well... im feeling your exact same mind set right now, and im lovin it. its funny cuz we are pretty much the same person physically, even tho im still 10 lbs heavier  lol. but hey, there all gonna be gone soon anyway. how is your body handing the hydroxy cut? i was REAALY tempted to get on some of that, because i am working really hard, training almost every day and in a great mindset. a supplement fat burner would only help my progress, but i was wondering if since im only 18(just turned) that it might be bad... did u take any fat burners at my age? btw, id recomend getting some green tea in there  ive been trying to have a cup every day(i drink it with a single sweetener) and i love it as a snack with a poeice of fruit. it takes me awhile to drink,i like the taste, and im pretty sure it helps fat loss. anyway, hit me back and good luck as always.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 15, 2007)

I responded surprisingly well to the Hydroxy Extreme. I would advise that you don't put yourself into stressful situations the first three days though because you will rip somones face off. Until your body gets use to it, it makes you extremely hyper and active. Honestly, it reminds me of Ephedra. Which I mis dearly. Haha Damn government. Anyway, yes, I was taking Ephedra at your age... and I had a terrible diet (I was practically starving myself). So, I would imagine, 1 pill 2 times a day of Hydroxycut Extreme with a great diet and plenty of exercise won't hurt you at all. It's the people that do nothing, eat shit, and think it's going to do something that get hurt. Thanks for the reply Arnold, you and I need to stick together throughout this. 

Anyway, anyone want to critique my diet (above)?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2007)

haha agreed. to me, your diet looks pretty good. nice, clean eating. unfortunately, im not a nutrition expert like some of these fine young gentleman. however, it looks to me like ur not getting very much fat (i may be WAY off) depending on how u cook ur eggs. whenever i cook mine, i put in 1-2 tblspoons of olive oil and fry it in that. i know that whenever the word "fried" comes into play its generally not the better option for fat loss, but i find its a good way to get some olive oil in me. honestly, i think i might start following a similar diet because that looks pretty good and filling. there may be some mussing nutrients, but if there is i dont know lol.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Arnold. Thanks. I made some tweaks with the help of Juggernaut and it seems it's a perfect plan. Now I just need to tweak my training schedule to optimize performance and burn and I'll be well on my way to my fatless self. Woohoo!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

What is the cals macros with that diet.

Looks like the Cals are extremely low.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What is the cals macros with that diet.
> 
> Looks like the Cals are extremely low.



 Uhm, I am shooting for around 1500 calories. I need to cut weight quick and on this diet I am not hungry so I am guessing my bodies not missing the calories until I start doing some serious weight training. At that point I will adjust my diet accordingly. What's your thoughts?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

You are 220 lbs? and want to have Calories at 1500 cals.

I think you are setting yourself up for failure.

With cals that low, the body is going to want to hold on to bodyfat as a safety measure, it thinks it is starving it self.  You will be sacrificing lean muscle.  You will be screw up you metabolism.  Losing weight isn't and shouldn't be  a short term goal... I know we all want a quick fix.  But it took time to get to where you are and it will take time to loose it.

What are your eating habits leading up to this?  any idea on total cals?

Why are you having such a small amount of carbs, they aren't the devil as much as the media would like to you believe.

Have you read the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition forum?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah around 220. I don't weigh myself so I have no idea where I am now. I refuse to until I see results. It discourages me and that's just the way I am, can't help it.

I refuse to fail.

Honestly, I am not hungry though. The meal plan I am on has some pretty large portions. I am eating a nice slab of chicken breast and a pretty big side of salad and it's taking me awhile to get through it. I just can't eat like I use to... nor do I want to. 

My eating habits before I started this or up until this very point in time? 

Well honestly, I'm not having that little amount of carbs. The bread I eat in the morning is like bread on roids. 1 slice has the following: 130 Cals, 2gs Fat, 24g Carbs, 6g Dietary Fiber, and 5g of Protein. 

Yes, I've read the stickies 10 times. I am learning and tweaking my habits as I go along and learn more. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

I just had a very nice portion of Salmon as my 4th meal. Grilled with alittle extra virgin olive oil, added some lemon. Yummy yummy. Haven't had Salmon in quite some time.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 16, 2007)

mmm salmon. i just had some Skate(dunno if thats how u spell it) but its fish that has these long carteledged running down the back, and on both sides theres meat and its soooooooo delicious. oh man. good to see u on track. im eating really slowly too now. at a normal pace. with water most of the time. it feels good.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, it's been awhile since I've given an update. I haven't cheated once, my diet is clean and in check and my workouts are long and hard. My "off day" workouts consists of light walking on the tradmill and jumping jacks and my on days have been pretty intense running and some weight training that is getting more intense as my body starts to readjust to the changes. I quit smoking after 9 years, cold turkey and haven't even craved one after cleaning up my diet and working out like an animal. I sometimes think of junk food and could care less about having it. It's so weird, it seems that I cleaned up my diet so much and knowing how hard I workout, my body doesn't even want that shit anymore. Anyway, just wanted to drop an update. I will post more as results are seen.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I have been going strong for about 4 weeks now, lost a significant amount of weight and have not cheated except for the light beer and glass of wine here and there (which still fell well within my daily caloric intake.) Now I was thinking of doing a small cheat meal tomorrow because the taste of chicken and steamed veggies is driving me nuts. I am huge on chicken and mushroom from the Chinese place up the street from me but I KNOW that the brown sauce it comes in is terrible for you. I am undecided whether or not I should do it. Maybe I should just get it steamed so I can eat more without hitting my diet too hard. HELPPP.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with a cheat meal once a week or so. Go for it.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Theres nothing wrong with a cheat meal once a week or so. Go for it.



Thanks man. I am going to keep it as small as possible, no fried foods, just chicken and mushroom with the brown sauce and some steamed broccoli on the side. Yay! Can't wait.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

If your doing good throughout the week and you are making progress one meal will not hurt ya, no worries.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

Ieah, I've been doing good for 4 weeks now, both diet and exercise. My workouts have been intense and now I just got an Eliptical which definitely spiced up my workout and makes me want to push harder. Thanks for the kind words Double D.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Those are the kindest words you could ever hear whenever you are cutting, "go ahead and have a cheat meal".....haha


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Your attitude is good. Imo, your attitude is the make or break factor. IM journals are a big part of why I have come so far. God luck and I will be following your progress.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Your attitude is good. Imo, your attitude is the make or break factor. IM journals are a big part of why I have come so far. God luck and I will be following your progress.



Thank you. When I start something, I have to do it to the best of my powers and when I am cutting, I am not screwing around. I have my eye on a goal of what I want to look like by summer, and there is nothing that will interfere with that. Thank you again for the support, it means alot.



Double D said:


> Those are the kindest words you could ever hear whenever you are cutting, "go ahead and have a cheat meal".....haha



 Honestly, I haven't even craved any type of junk. I went from eating anything I wanted whenever I wanted to strict dicipline and even cutting out a crazy habbit of smoking. But my body feels healthy, I feel rejouvenized, and now I don't hold my head down when I walk the streets of New York City. I feel good. So honestly, this cheat meal is more of pitty meal to myself to keep me mentaly strong. But bet your ass that my workout tomorrow will be 2 times as strong knowing I have some extra fuel to burn.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantastic attitude. Good to know we have someone on board here who is sincere and honest. One of a handful of people who have joined lately who I can actually say I am glad to have here.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fantastic attitude. Good to know we have someone on board here who is sincere and honest. One of a handful of people who have joined lately who I can actually say I am glad to have here.



Thanks Double, again your words mean alot and the support is even more meaningful. 

Well, I never got around to cheating today. Go figure. I woke up, worked out and started cooking lunch and said ahh what the hell, now that the Foreman grill is hot, might as well cook me some diner to bring to work. So instead of cheating for diner, I had grilled chicken and spinach.  Tomorrow, tomorrow, I will. I think I need a refeed anyway as results are starting to deminish so tomorrow sounds like a good idea for a small cheat. On a side note, my NHA Stack and XCeed come in tomorrow from Designer Sups. Kind of excited to try that out. My pre-workout Hydroxy just isn't cutting it anymore as I have grown imune to the caffiene. Can't wait to give the XCeed a try for sure. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have any tips for cooking beef and chicken on the Foreman grill?

Oh, and about the whole "no craving junkfood" thing:  you suck.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

No doubt I wish I didnt crave junk food! Son of a bitch it is tough!


----------



## ABCs (Jan 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you have any tips for cooking beef and chicken on the Foreman grill?
> 
> Oh, and about the whole "no craving junkfood" thing:  you suck.



Haha, seriously though, maybe it's just because I use to eat WHATEVER I wanted whenever I wanted and now that my body has some type of form and discipline it's actually kind of liking it not to mention I want to get hot as fcuk for this summer. Summers in NYC and New Jersey are pretty wild so it's good motivation. Don't get me wrong, I want to have chips sometimes and other shit, but for the most part, me wanting to break down and actually eat it is not even an option.

As for the Foreman grilling... three words, Emeril Lagasse Spices. I put it on BEFORE I put the meat or chicken on the foreman with a pinch of salt and a nice sprinkle of fresh pepper... WHOOOOEEEE. It comes out so great.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I had my "cheat" meal. It consisted of steamed chicken and vegetables with the brown sauce on the side (which I didn't use much). I drank water and finished it off with a fortune cookie. Other than eating more than I normally would at one sitting, it wasn't that much of a cheat meal, so I feel pretty good about it. Now time to work out.

Edit - Would also like to mention that the NHA Stack and XCeed I ordered just came in. Tried out the XCeed just 10 minutes ago and it tastes great, I will post more as time goes on.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright ladies and gents, it's been awhile since I wrote in my log. I have NUMBERS! Haha I am now down to 203.0 Pounds and still 5'9" - 5'10"ish. I am thinking at  my fattest state I was somewhere around 255 - 260 all fat no muscle haha. SO whoa, yeah it feels frigg'n good. I am looking to lose 30 more Lbs of fat and then gain LBM.

Here is what my new workout program looks like.

Monday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Chest (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Tri's (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Tuesday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Biceps (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Back (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Wednesday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Shoulders (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Thursday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Chest (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Tri's (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Friday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Biceps (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Back (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)

Saturday - Low intensity cardio, push ups, AB workouts

Sunday - OFF

This is probably not the best way to build muscle but I don't want optimal strength. I am seeking the most lean body mass and I want my muscles defined and cut. 

My diet is still spot on as far as health. My intake is definitely too low since I just moved and it is very hard to eat tons of food at all hours of the day. Now that I am getting settled down and I have stocked up on food, things are definitely looking better. I have decided to stop drinking alcohol for a good 12 weeks (minus a social glass of wine once a week or less). 

As usual, I would like to thank everyone here. IM and the knowledgeable users here have helped me keep diet and exercise on my mind throughout most of my day and also keep me so motivated that I look forward to eating healthy and exercising. 

So that's it for now. Any advice, critique, support will be much appreciated.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone have any tweaks for my workout schedule?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Just my 2 cents Brother ABC, but that is TOO much, where is your recovery time??? You say you want muscle, and yet there is only 1 day of recovery, I would seriously cut half of your w/o days, but again, thats just my opinion, not that it's much!!!

Best Wishes in whatever you decide though!!!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Just my 2 cents Brother ABC, but that is TOO much, where is your recovery time??? You say you want muscle, and yet there is only 1 day of recovery, I would seriously cut half of your w/o days, but again, thats just my opinion, not that it's much!!!
> 
> Best Wishes in whatever you decide though!!!



I was thinking that but since I don't lift crazy amounts of weight or do too many reps and such, wouldn't those muscles heal up enough in 3 - 4 days to be worked out again? Or am I asking for too much from my body?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2007)

personally, I honestly think your asking too much from your body!!! You might be able to get away with it for a while, but you will overtrain quickly imo!!! Combine a couple of those w/o's and you would be amazed!!! Come up with 2 alternating routines and go at it every other day w/ the weights!!!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 13, 2007)

Alrighty, I think this is going to be my final schedule. Just want to mention Witmaster had a huge influence on this.

Monday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Chest (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Tri's (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Tuesday - 20 Min Crossfit Training
45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 


Wednesday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Then Biceps (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight) and Back (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Thursday - 20 Min Crossfit Training
45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 


Friday - 45 Min Elliptical 8 min on each incline setting at various resistance levels and intensity. 
Shoulders (3 workouts 3x10s with low weight)
Various AB workouts

Saturday - 20 Min Crossfit Training and Low intensity cardio

Sunday - OFF


That's it. 3 days of weight training, 3 days of Crossfit and 1 FULL day off even though Saturday is a VERY light training day.

An thoughts? I think this is much better as it gives my muscles many more days to relax and repair.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

You're gonna love Crossfit.  I hope more people embrace it.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 4, 2007)

Heyyyy man long time no talk. Ive been off this site for awhile, but not off my regimen. How are you cmoing along? whats your start weight/current weight like right now? Mine could be muuuuch better, but im going really slow and steady, losing about 1-1.5 lbs a week ( ive lost about 9 lbs since january, but I have had 0 relapses and 0 urges...so im in it for the long haul) I see youve gotten an eliptical...as have I! mines fairly cheap, but it gets the job done. I LOVE being able to just exercise my heart out in my house while watching t.v (i have digital cable too...double score) Anyways, hit me back and tell me how everythings coming along and your progress so far.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 8, 2007)

He prolly died from not eating enough and taking 50 legal uppers sold at gnc....bla bla


----------



## ABCs (Mar 24, 2007)

Hahahaha actually I am doing great. Down to a pretty nice 196.5 lbs, 33 inch waist. Down from my fat ass starting weight of 260 lbs, 40 inch waist. My diet is spot on, as is my training schedule. Next week I will be starting a full body routine in place of my current split routine which has treated me great... it's jsut time to shock my muscles with some change. 

Arnold, like you, I have slowed down to 1 - 1.5lbs of fat loss per week which is fine with me concidering I cut alot of cardio out of my routine and swapped it out with more weight training. My results thus far are pretty damn good. I am also upping my calories back to maintenance then dropping back down to a deficit to respark my metabolism. But for right now, 1 - 1.5 bs of solid fat loss while still putting on muscle gains is more than adequate in my book... not to mention my mental and physical health which is at my lifetime peak. 

Anyway, I hope all is going well with you Arnold! It's been awhile since we updated shit! Haha. Keep at it man and how is your progress coming along? 

I am not that great of a "logger" per se, so that's the reason I haven't updated this. I'll try to keep things up to date as best as I can.

TehBiggestLuzer, go fuk yourself. Who shops at GNC anyway.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 2, 2007)

shiiiiiiiit son 196? damn i need to get me some supps! lol. Im at about 223 now, without any supplements or anything,wich is a loss of about 15 lbs since january.... ive been going slow and steady, and ive been jogging alot more lately. I have to say, the compliments from people that ive been losing weight are KEY in the motivation. Same as exercise(even more). I dont want to eat a friggin cookie after i just worked my ass off for an hour. the KEY component im missing right now is weight training. Im already really muscular, but I need to be working out as well as doing cardio. Other than that everythings great too (altho uve got about 25 lbs on me lmao) my diet is good and clean, my cardio is up to about 4 times a week and im feeling great. DAAAAAMN i STILL cant belive ur at 196 already! dude thats like, my goal lmao. well, keep on truckin lol. ttyl man


----------



## ABCs (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Arnold! Glad to hear your still on track man. Yeah, I would advise getting some weight training in there. I have put cardio on the back burner now and mainly focus on weight training. I am still getting good fat losses and making some pretty decent muscle gains. I still do 2 - 3 days of cardio  a week but those aren't priority. I focus mostly on my 3 days of full-body which are so sweet. I am seeing much better results than the split routine I was on. Now that I've upped my cals close to maintenance, It's time for major cut again in about a week or two. My main goal is to cut the last bit of fat I have left before the summer months. I will try to update this as I go along.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Waist has dropped 7 inches thats incredible. Nice work there.


----------

